# This Thread Goes in Reverse!



## hopeandjoy (Apr 6, 2010)

Guys, you really need to stop this! The mods are going to lock this thread!


----------



## Green (Apr 6, 2010)

You know what? Shut up already. No one cares if you like waffles. Besides, everyone know pancakes are superior.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 6, 2010)

But with _just_ twenty-three waffles, you could power every building in Kuwait for eighteen and a half days and cut emissions to just a fraction!

You know what, screw it, you guys are too closed-minded. I'm never posting in this thread again.


----------



## speedblader03 (Apr 6, 2010)

Waffles are ridiculous, there's no way that would work. Can we get back on topic, please?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 6, 2010)

I really don't see what's so special about waffles. Explain that to me, somebody! What exactly is so great about them? They're stupid and useless, beyond tasting rather nice.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 6, 2010)

My new brand of electro-waffles will power the world!


----------



## Green (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, I hope _someone_ agrees with me that waffles suck butt.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 6, 2010)

_Do you like waffles?
Yeah, we like waffles!
Do you like pancakes?
Yeah, we like pancakes!
Do you like french toast?
Yeah, we like french toast!

Dododo, can't wait to get a mouthful!_ *brick'd*


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 6, 2010)

Fish and Ships, you have no appreciation for breakfast whatsoever. I find you vile and repulsive and your views on llamas are offensive to me on a personal level.

On a side note, Kam, I don't think you can do that kind of thing with apricots at all.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 6, 2010)

Kam, you did _what_ with apricots?

TMI, dude. _TMI!_


----------



## Green (Apr 6, 2010)

Llamas suck.

As do waffles.


Also, Kam, _lolwut_? Get a life man.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 7, 2010)

*vomits*

Kam, you're not supposed to _do that._ And if you do, keep it under your hat.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats it. I'm totally out of this conversation, I can't talk to you people any longer |:


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 7, 2010)

Ketsu is a troll in disguise guys! It makes sense!


----------



## M&F (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys, there are some things you all should really not be posting.

This is going to turn into a fight. Soon.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 7, 2010)

Of _course_ we need to bring Kasumi-chan~ back! She the most awesome character ever! She's not a slut like the Hakura and Hikari are! During the Whirl Cup she kicked everyone's ass!

AND TOGEPI DIDN'T MAKE HER SUCK!


----------



## Zeph (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:
			
		

> I find joy in burning newborn babies at the stake. I also find that they taste rather nice with waffles afterwards.


...You... Words cannot describe...


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 7, 2010)

You can actually do that with your feet?!  wow!

and Mike? That was unnecessary.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 7, 2010)

I find joy in burning newborn babies at the stake. I also find that they taste rather nice with waffles afterwards.

But don't worry, Castform, I will make sure to leave your child well alone when you give birth. When is it due?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys, I think I'm pregnant :/ I'm worried about paedophiles though.


----------



## Green (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm able to tickle elephants with my feet!


Did I mention I'm the only living Zoroark?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Man, it's a good thing M-preg doesn't exist in real life. Those fic always make my inner biologist want to strangle the author.

And that's not just going into other kinds of badfic issues.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 8, 2010)

Green, stop that. You know elephant-tickling is a capital offence.

Now, before the FBI come busting in here, can anyone do anything interesting with their feet? I can stand on mine.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 9, 2010)

People, I think we have a case for the FBI now. If we're not careful they're going to get us.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 10, 2010)

I never knew that was even possible for the human mind |:


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 10, 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## M&F (Apr 10, 2010)

This is a subject we'd better avoid, let's talk about something completely unrelated.

so the other day I was walking down the street when I said hi to someone and that person punched me on the face


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 10, 2010)

But she did, you know :/


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 11, 2010)

Guys, Eclipse did _not_ dance the Electric Slide yesterday!


----------



## Zeph (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, that was awesome. You should have seen it, she streamed it live and everything.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone been to that convention where the person at the podium kept forgetting his lines? There was a lady taking it all on video camera :D


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 21, 2010)

Conventions are lame! Why do you guys even care to talk about that stuff?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yea,I remember that anime convention. I had to stay home...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 30, 2010)

Man, one time my friend came to a convention dressed as Cloud. The only thing is this: it was an anime convention!


----------



## departuresong (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got home from a pretty fancy convention. I was far too under-dressed.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Apr 30, 2010)

Explain plaese. How is it this thread goes in reverse?


----------



## departuresong (Apr 30, 2010)

The next post should be completely random and out-of-sequence!


----------



## Patar (Apr 30, 2010)

Man I hate all this randomizing stuff. Why can't we just talk about dinosaurs again?


----------



## Blazie (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I think that rolling dice and flipping coins help make decisions more fair. =P


----------



## M&F (Apr 30, 2010)

Screw the dices and coins, number generators are the real deal.


----------



## Mewtwo (May 1, 2010)

I usually roll dice or flip coins to decide that.


----------



## M&F (May 1, 2010)

Okay, people, we really need to reach a consensus on this matter: which are more awesome, pterodactyls or triceratops?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 2, 2010)

I get what you guys are saying, but velociraptors were like prehistoric ninjas.


----------



## Wargle (May 5, 2010)

Ninjas are awesome! I want to be a ninja. Only ninjas have ninja powers.


----------



## M&F (May 5, 2010)

What's with the talk about ninjas? I liked the pterodactyls vs. triceratops flamewar better.


----------



## Wargle (May 5, 2010)

Screw Pterodactyls vs. Tricerotops. Ninjas will own.


----------



## Dinru (May 5, 2010)

I think I prefer Pterodactyls to Triceratops. Flying ftw.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 6, 2010)

How the hell is aerodactyl an uber? You don't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (May 6, 2010)

Aerodactyl is too strong. It should be classified as an uber.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 7, 2010)

I know what you mean, Brock. Why just yesterday I had my Aerodactyl use Bite, and it destroyed several small countries.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 7, 2010)

LOL, Brock, I read an article in the news today about an aerodactyl threatening Tokyo.


----------



## Wargle (May 7, 2010)

A fucking Aerodactyl is stalking me. IT IS TRYING TO RAEP KILL ME!!

IT KILLED MY PARENTS, MY COUSIN, AND MY NEIGHBOR(I thank him for that)

HALP ME!! AERODACTYL IS DANGEROUS!!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2010)

...and that is why you never let a ferret in your laundry.


----------



## Seritinajii (May 8, 2010)

....o_______o

Today, when I got my clothes from the laundry, they were filled with bites. Well, not that you can really have things filled with bites, but anyway, there was a DEAD FERRET IN THERE. Really scarring.

Hey, who cares if it's off-topic? At least he mentioned ferrets. :P


----------



## magnemite (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a scarring story they wanna tell, because this topic is getting really boring


----------

